# Bellator 113 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 113 is in less than a week, March 21st at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to play in a little contest... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Attila Vegh vs. Emanuel Newton
> Patricky Freire vs. David Rickels
> Rodrigo Cavalheiro vs. Marcin Held
> Derek Anderson vs. Terry Etim
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
GDPofDRB
AlphaDawg


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 114 pick results for...

AlphaDawg


> Emanuel Newton :thumbsup:
> David Rickels :thumbsdown:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Derek Anderson :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Emanuel Newton :thumbsup:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Derek Anderson :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Attila Vegh :thumbsdown:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Derek Anderson :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Emanuel Newton def. Attila Vegh
> Bellator MMA light heavyweight title unification bout
> split decision (47-48, 48-47, 49-46) - Round 5, 25:00
> Patricky Freire def. David Rickels
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats go out to ... a 3 way tie, all the above: GDPofDRB, AlphaDawg and SmackyBear are the winners!


----------

